# Do you prefer a male or female golden?



## M_Michelle (Apr 30, 2008)

Do you prefer a male or female golden retriever?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I love my boy!! I've been around female Goldens, and they just don't seem to be as loveable and cuddly as Tucker is!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I love my boys  I'm sure females are absolutely perfect too.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I have 2 of each and love them all but I think IM leaning towards females.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

In general, I perfer males.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*I like the girls*

but the boys are sweeter.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I have had 3 males and 1 and 1/2 females. Honey is a mix, but looks, act,s thinks, and loves like every other golden, so I guess I shoudl say 2 females.

Buck was the least loving of the bunch as far as licking went. But he wanted to be near you, loved to just be touncing you. the other 2 maales and both females were/are all licks, loving, touching. I actaully can not tell any difference in the amount of attention they give. So I really have no preference.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

We started with a female and loved her to the ends of the earth. Then we got Sawyer and we now love him as much too!! I just find them different! Geddy is the fun-loving giggle-maker of the house. And Sawyer is my little cuddle-boo!! hehe. I think they compliment each other very well... and I think I'll always want one of each!!!! So I guess I can't decide!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I love the girl Goldens. They are smaller and easier to handle.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm an equal opportunity snuggler.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I love my girls to bits and wouldn't trade them for anything. However, I would like to have a male golden also. We have a male springer and he is a real lover... and a total hoot. I'm just golden and springer crazy.... I'd like several of each, male and females. Boy, hope hubby doesn't read this..... ROFL


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I voted female simply because I've only had female goldens and both have been so cuddly and loving...but I have heard the boys are even sweeter...I just can't imagine! Maybe someday I will have one of each which IMHO is a perfect world.

I have a male and female cairn and my male is the love bug of the two, but I love my female's pushy personality. I think I just love dogs and the gender doesn't matter.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I voted male cuz I got introduced to Goldens thru a male, and that's what I have. We are on our 2nd girl lab & they were/are totally my husbands. 1st lab was a male & I was his person


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I've had both but I'd have to say my boys were more cuddly and loving. I loved them all,both sexes.


----------



## SLIPPER (May 2, 2008)

*Male or Female*

Definately Males - More cuddly and affectionate. Got my first female golden and she's definately not as affectionate as Flurry is. She seems to be getting better the older she is but still not the same.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

I've always had female dogs. A small mixed terrier, then two Shepherd-Husky mixes, then two German Shepherds, and now a Golden. All females.

I just can't possibly imagine a Golden that could be any sweeter, more affectionate, or cuddlier than our female Golden!


----------

